
Show HN: Flowi.es, apps for an enhanced Workflowy experience - fiatjaf
https://flowi.es/
======
fiatjaf
A dummy live example of the "sites" app:
[http://fiatjaf.on.flowi.es/](http://fiatjaf.on.flowi.es/)

